#  Chat Ecke >   bestes Tagesgeldkonto aktuell >

## kopösa

Hat hier jemandem eine Ahnung welches ist der bestes Tagesgeldkonto aktuell?

----------


## AnD73

Das hängt von so vielen Parametern ab, dass man schlecht hier etwas dazu sagen kann.  
Kiriterien sind z.B. (bitte nicht beantworten): 
Wieviel Geld willst du Anlegen?
Wielange kannst du darauf verzichten?
Soll es bei deiner Hausbank sein oder kann es auch online?  
Außerdem stellt sich hier die Frage, wenn dich jemand berät bzw. dir einen Tipp gibt, es schief geht und du fühlst dich schlecht beraten fühlst, wer soll dafür gerade stehen? Das Eisen wäre mir zu heiß. 
Hier kann es nur einen Tipp geben, schau bei den Internetbanken (*z.B.* ContalConsors oder IngDIBA *usw. -* Die genannten Banken stellen *keine* Empfehlung dar!) nach und frage deinen Anlageberater.

----------


## Utapau

Ein bestes Tagesgeldkonto gibt es freilich nicht, weil das immer von den individuellen Kriterien, Anforderungen und Wünschen abhängt. Am besten nutzt man den Vergleich, der so oft im Web angeboten wird. Bei tagesgeldkontovergleich.org kann man zudem die wichtigsten Anbieter einmal genauer betrachten und sieht nicht nur die Zinssätze, sondern auch weitere Konditionen, Sicherheit und Co. Die Entscheidung muss dann aber schon alleine getroffen werden. 
Es grüßt euch Utapau

----------


## PatrickV

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen mal einen solchen Vergleich gemacht. Die Zinsen für Konto und Sparbuch sind so dermaßen im Keller, dass sich eine solche Anlage kaum rechnet.

----------


## MichaelRRR

Sparbuch würde ich nicht empfehlen - da kriegt man nichts.. vor einigen Jahren war die beste Möglichkeit für ein Tagesgeldkonto bei der Bank of Scotland. Aber die ist ja mittlerweile genauso schlecht wie alle anderen Banken.. ich denke da helfen nur Vergleiche von aktuellen Angeboten..

----------


## FragDose

Guck mal bei Stiftung Warentest bzw. Finanztest. Anbieter im europäischen Ausland bieten beispielsweise viel bessere Konditionen als deutsche Banken.  
Sonst: Mit 30 Jahren bist du noch jung, ich würde an deiner Stelle mein Geld eher in breit gestreute Aktienfonds investieren. Kommt aber natürlich auch darauf an, welchen Anlagehorizont du hast. Mindestens fünf (besser zehn) Jahre solltest du auf dieses investierte Kapital verzichten können. Danach kann aber ein schönes Plus stehen, das man mit einem (risikolosen) Tagesgeldkonto nie erreicht hätte.

----------

